# Very strange thing happened on Friday - ended up with another bunny



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

You won't believe what's happened!
I was going back home on Friday evening and dropping off at first girl who comes with me - and there is massive bunny running in front of my car and kids trying to get it. I stopped and asked whose rabbit it is and they said not theirs.
They helped me to get her as it is a girl - and Natasha took her on knee we turned back, came first to me - I set up crate very quickly and went to take her to her home.
Kids were so goo- so concerned what is going to happens with bunny so I told them not to worry as I will take her home.
I called my husband and told him to stop and ask kids and he will think I bullshit him again!!!

kids quickly knocked on few doors and found her house. I went there with her and asked if she is theirs and they said yes and that she dag out under hutch. I said: do you want her back and they said no, we wanted give her away but nobody wanted.

She is not friendly girl, she hates to be even touched:-( I hope to gain her trust over time.

I believe in destiny and that was truly destiny. She knew which car to run in front of

I am thinking about names for her - Alice, Pixie, Luna or Mel 

Summersky -I have texted you but your inbox is apparently full:-(


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done and she is lovely looking, what about calling her Destiny?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

After Lucy passed away I said I am not going to take more bunnies but they somehow find their way to me!!!

I just couldn't not stop and catch her, I also couldn't leave her with owners after they said they don't want her back! My husband wasn't inpressed that I have another bunny but he already get over it!!! 

Some people are scums - I am pretty sure they let her go as they'd aids nobody wanted her and that she is not friendly! 
She is not but maybe with the time she will be better. She is about 9 months old not vaccinated not spayed! I will be taking all mine (5 bunnies) to vets at the end of month for vaccination so she will go as well.

I have been told is a girl but I have not checked it yet. All my bunnies are neutered (apart my disabled girl) plus she is staying away from others for 28 days quarantine period. In two weeks time it should be ok to put them in the car and take them to vets - depends where we go - if very local, we may take her in delegate car.

Wish me luck as I have very challenging two girls bunnies at that moment!!!


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I think it has to be Destiny :thumbup: So glad she found you


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

By eck what a lucky little girl she is, to find you. 

With your love, dedication and passion for rabbits you will win her trust.

I don't have anywhere near your experience with rabbits but I have managed to win Betty over, its taken me well over a year but she will let me stroke her now without scooting off.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lucky Destiny. She has certainly fallen on her feet with you. I'm sure you will bring her round. Hopefully she will mellow once she has been spayed.

(I've tidied up my inbox now!) Good to see you about again.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree....Destiny it must be 
And the bit about your husband where you were saying he'd think you were bullshitting him made me really laugh out loud.... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Re handling...she might have been roughly handled due to her size....big bunnies can really inflict damage with a kick and someone might have been hard with her. I'm sure you'll win her round. :thumbsup:


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

My husband knows me well but not as well as my dad!
I told my parents I have found my Aza on street when really I paid for her  year later I told my parents true and my dad said to my mum - I told you!!!
I picked up Lucy (bunny) once after work - I have seen her in tiny hutch on driveway while driving to work for about 6 weeks - one day I just couldn't go by, I stopped asked and took her home - told my husband somebody left her on our driveway- he plays along a he knows is not true but keep saying it and he pretends he believes but I worried he won't be playing same game again so had my 'witnesses'
Nothing I can do when animals ask for help! Lucy was in terrible hutch and just seeing her like that for weeks was breaking my heart everyday I go past! I am glad I took her - she was 3 months with is - at the end diagnosed with severe heart condition and died from seizure but at least she was here and her last minutes she was with me! Heartbreaking but at least she didn't die in tiny hutch in side of the road:-( I iust cannot pretend I don't see crapp!


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

What an awful and lovely story!!! I think you'll manage to bring her round. Both my rescue girls were horrendous when I got them. Growling, kicking, lunging, biting... Just generally little madams. A lot of patience, treats and understanding brought them round. You can do it!!! Definitely. Xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

Just like Princess. Just PM me if you need any tips because sometimes I mean to post but I just don't, so I think it is safer that way.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

She's stunning  well done for catching her and taking her home. I'm sure with a stable environment, spaying and friends she'll come round


----------

